
Math pastebin with LaTeX math equation rendering - mk
http://mathbin.net/
======
1gor
For a hosted math Mimetex is a proven open source solution
(<http://www.forkosh.com/mimetex.html>).

Mimetex is a web-based program that generates LaTeX images (math) on the fly,
if you use it like this: <img
src="[http://www.forkosh.dreamhost.com/mimetex.cgi?c=\sqrt{a^2+b^2...](http://www.forkosh.dreamhost.com/mimetex.cgi?c=\\sqrt{a^2+b^2})
alt="" border=0 align=middle>.

To do a plugin that does [tex]\sqrt{a^2+b^2}[\tex] is simple (PHP).

    
    
       $text = preg_replace('/\[tex\](.*?)\[\/tex\]/ie',
       "'<img src=\"/cgi-bin/mimetex.cgi?'.rawurlencode('$1').'\"          
       align=\"middle\" />'", $text);
    

To do something like this with JavaScript is also trivial.

Mimetex is great beause A) you don't need to have a full TeX installation on
your server, the program generates it internally B) you don't need to worry
about scalability - mimetex can be compiled with caching enables, which makes
it the same as static images

~~~
Theseus
<http://code.google.com/p/latex-composer/>

firefox extension based on mimetex

------
jhayes
A similar idea is this firefox plugin, TeX the World: <http://thewe.net/tex/>

Pros: \- Works on any site (I've only checked it out in gchat though).

Cons: \- Not as pretty (if it matters to you) and requires both sides to d/l
firefox extension really (not for emails though).

~~~
cgranade
Another pro? It's also a Greasemonkey userscript, so you don't even need the
extension if you're already a GM user.

------
jackowayed
That's a cool idea. So cool that I was thinking of writing it myself.

I really like the code-creating buttons and reference page. They make it
faster and easier.

The equations seem to be displayed a bit small though. My test paste
(<http://mathbin.net/4315>) doesn't go that deep into fractionage and the
like, but it's already a little hard to read some of it.

Then I did a deeply-fractioned 1 (but not so deep as to be ridiculous) and the
e is barely legible.

------
rand0m
Also check: <http://www.pastemath.com> and a plugin for msn messenger:
[http://gallery.live.com/liveitemdetail.aspx?li=fc6c54f3-fa61...](http://gallery.live.com/liveitemdetail.aspx?li=fc6c54f3-fa61-42ca-8fd2-6bae407f1de3&l=6)

------
hardik
Superb! Just what I wanted some months backs and had given up on.. I am surely
gonna send you visitors by the truckload in coming weeks.

------
Oompa
This place is great for asking for math help on IRC.

